# Bambussperre



## Jürgen E (23. Dez. 2007)

Hallo
da sich mein Bambus unkontrolliert ausbreitet und anfängt unter die Teichfolie zu wachsen, muß ich wohl etwas unternehmen. Deshalb meine Frage:  Wie tief muß ich eine Rizomsperre anlegen? Ich denke an eine nach unten offene Betonumrandung.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## chromis (23. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hi,

wenn sich das Zeug schon ausbreitet, wirst Du schlechte Karten haben. Die Sperre sollte schon von Anfang an vorhanden sein.

Ansonsten wird dieser link weiterhelfen:
http://www.bambus.de/infos/rhizome/rhizomsperre.html

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (23. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hi Jürgen,

wer Bambus im Garten hat sollte gleich beim Einpflanzen des Bambus an eine Rhizomsperre denken. 

Habe ich natürlich auch nicht gemacht und dieses Jahr rund 20 lfd. Meter Rhizomsperre eingearbeitet.

Aus Beton ist nicht nötig und entschieden zuviel Aufwand. Bei 1.2.3. gibt es, auch z.Zt. noch, Folie als Rhizomsperre. Diese ist aus HDPE, sollte 1,5-2 mm. dick sein und etwa 70-75 cm. hoch. Kostet etwa 4 € -  € 4,50 der lfd. Meter. Einfach bei 1.2.3. Rhizomsperre eingeben. 

Die habe ich auch drin, ist schnell verlegt und wird von Gartenbaubetrieben auch empfohlen. Nach meiner Erfahrung reicht diese Folie völlig aus.


----------



## Dodi (23. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo Jürgen!

Unser Bambus hat sich auch munter ausgebreitet. 

Rhizome von 4-5 m Länge waren da keine Seltenheit - die waren teilweise auch bedrohlich nahe am Teich gelandet...

Wie Jo schon schrieb, die Rhizomsperre funzt einwandfrei.  

Ich habe hier auch noch einen Link für Dich gefunden für das richtige Verlegen:
Rhizomsperre.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Dr.J (23. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich musste auch im Nachhinein eine Bambussperre einbauen. War eine sch.... Arbeit. Du musst ca. 75 cm tiefe um dem Bamabus herum in einem Ring die Bambussperre anlegen. Ich habe dafür eine spezielle Folie verwendet.


----------



## Redlisch (23. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Bambussperre*

@ Dr.J

Ist das abgesperrte Gebiet nicht etwas klein ?
Ich lese überall von 1,5m / Pflanze , auf den Photos sieht das gerade mal nach der Hälfte aus ...
Oder giesst du den Bambus dann im Sommer täglich (wegen der schlechten Wasserführung) ?

Axel


----------



## wp-3d (23. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo Jürgen aus dem Frankenländla

Beim Betrachten deiner Bilder, vermute ich das es sich bei deiner Pflanze um eine Fargesia handelt.
Sollte es der Fall sein, hättest du dir etwas Arbeit sparen können.

Da die Fargesia Horstig wächst, hätte eine Abtrennung zum Teich ca. 40cm.Tief ausgereicht.


----------



## Jürgen E (23. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo
vielen Dank für die Antworten, ihr habt mir weiter geholfen.
Allen Teichbegeisterten wünsche ich ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und ein erfolgreiches Neues (Teich-)Jahr.
Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## Dr.J (23. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Bambussperre*

@Axel
Es schaut kleiner aus, als es ist. Der Durchmesser ist ca. 1 m. Ich habe die Sperre seit ca. 2 Jahren und der Bambus fühlt sich pudelwohl. Er treibt jedes Jahr neu aus und außer in den langen Trockenperioden, muss ich ihn nicht giessen.

@Werner
Ich hatte ursprünglich vor ca. 75 cm (gemäß Empfehlung) zu graben, bin aber schnell (nach ca. 45 cm) auf Felsen gestossen, sodaß meine Sperre garnicht so tief geworden ist.


----------



## newman71 (29. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hi Jürgen,

mal ne Frage von Franke zu Franken:

Du hast jetzt einfach um den Bambus rumgegraben  
und die Rhizomsperre gesetzt.
Was ist aber mit den Rhizomen, die Du dabei abgetrennt hast und
die jetzt außerhalb der Sperre weiterwachsen können?:crazy 
Vielleicht ein Denkfehler von mir ?
Habe im Frühjahr dasselbe vor (6 Bambus, 2 Jahre alt) und überlege
noch einfach rum zu graben (wie Du's gemacht hast), oder Bambus
komplett raus, Rhizome so weit wie möglich rausziehen, Sperre setzen
und Bambus wieder rein in den Zwinger.

Gruß aus Bamberg,
newman


----------



## wp-3d (29. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo Newman
Bevor du dir viel Arbeit machst informiere dich erst einmal um welchen Bambus es sich bei deinen Pflanzen handelt.
Die meisten im Baumarkt angebotenen Pflanzen sind Fargesien, diese wachsen horstig und brauchen keine Rhizomsperre. 
Anders ist es bei den Phyllostachys oder wie ich bei Dodi und Jo vermute um eine Sasa Palmata (großes breites Blatt), diese Pflanzen bilden Ausläufer, die im schlimmsten Fall erst beim Nachbarn wieder aus der Erde wachsen.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (29. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Wir haben ca. 60 cm tief eine Sperre aus alter Teichfolie - drei Lagen übereinander - eingegraben. Das war vor drei Jahren, bisher hält es ... und wir haben tatsächlich eine rizomenbildende Sorte darunter. 

Leider haben wir diese Sperre bei dem Sanddorn nicht eingesetzt, das hätten wir aber tun sollen, denn, obwohl erst im vorletzten Herbst gepflanzt, haben wir den ganzen letzten Sommer fleissig Ausläufer abgestochen und ausgegraben.

Weiss zufällig jemand von Euch, ob man Sanddorn auch mit einer Kunststoffsperre "im Zaum halten" kann, oder wird die durchstossen   ??


----------



## Dr.J (29. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo newman (gibt es auch einen richtigen Namen?),

Als ich um den Bambus herum gegraben hatte, hatten sich keine Rizome gezeigt und es wurden auch keine abgetrennt. Was mich zum Schluss kommen lässt, dass mein Bambus eine Sorte ist, die Horste bildet. Wie Werner oben schon vermutet hatte.

Wenn du vor hast den Bambus komplett auszugraben, dann würde ich ihn aber in eine große Mörtelwanne setzen und ihn damit eingraben. Das ist dann auch eine gute Rizomensperre.

Grüsse nach Bamberg (wo ich 35 Jahre gelebt habe)


----------



## waterman (29. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo,
ich habe letzten Herbst fünf stark Rizom bildende Bambuspflanzen an meinem (Beton-)Teich (früher Schwimmbecken) ausgebuddelt, weil der gesamte Garten mit Rizomen verseucht war. Nun habe ich die Planzen in Kunststofffässer gepflanzt, die nach  unten offen sind und ca. 70-80 cm tief sind. Vom Gärtner habe ich zwei leere Düngerfässer geschenkt bekommen und noch drei Regenfässer aus dem Baumarkt für 12,- €. Hoffe, dass ich das Problem jetzt im Griff habe.
Gruß an alle Teich- und Bambusfreunde
Wilfried


----------



## ferryboxen (29. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

hallo zusammen !!!

ich habe einiges an bambus in meinem garten.

ich benutze für die meisten sorten die innenhülle von 1000 liter tanks.

davon schneide ich mit der stichsäge den boden ab , halbiere das ganze

und habe dadurch zwei ca. 75 cm hohe ringe. die kann kein bambus der welt

durchstossen. das material ist absolut verrottungsfrei.

ich lasse die ringe einige cm beim einbuddeln überstehen. so ist das giessen

im sommer ganz leicht.

gruss lothar


----------



## newman71 (30. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hi Dr. J,

da ich einen Teil meiner Bambus (Bambusse, Bambii, Bamben) in der Nähe meines Teches plaziert habe, traue ich dem ganzen horstbildenden und rhizombildenden Differenzieren überhaupt nicht. Wenn der einmal unter der Folie ist, fange ich den nimmer ein. Von daher: raus damit und eingesperrt, solange die noch -relativ-jung sind.  
Übrigens, kennt jemand eine gute Bezugsquelle? Am besten in der Nähe von Bamberg?

Schönen Tag, 
Uwe


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Guten Morgen, 
so pauschal kann man das beim Bambus leider alles nicht sagen. 
Es gibt Sorten, da ist eine Mörtelwanne vollkommen ausreichend, es gibt aber noch mehr Sorten, da ist diese für den Bambus viel zu klein und man wird mit so wenig Platz keine vernünftige Optik erzielen. 
Wie schon erwähnt brauchen die meisten Fargesien Arten keine Rhizomsperre... wenn Du da trotzdem eine machen willst kann das sicher nicht schaden, ausser das es eben etwas kostet. 

Meiner Meinung nach ist allerdings eine Teichfolie oder ähnliches total ungeeignet für die meisten ausläuferbildendenden Bambusarten.
Die Rhizome sind an den Enden so spitz wie ein Speer. 

Rhizomsperre bekommt man in jedem guten Gartencenter oder kann sich diese bestellen lassen. Wer mag kann die aber auch bei einem großen Internet Aktionshaus  bekommen. 

Schönen Tag 
Wuzzel


----------



## karsten. (22. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo

auf einem genügend großem Grundstück will ich mir als Sichtschutz und für die Seele  einen Bambushain anlegen. 
Eine Recherche über Preise großer Bambusa hat meinen Optimismus etwas "eingebremst" :shock  

Da ich von der Wertschätzung meines derzeitigem Gärtchens möglicher Nachnutzer nicht überzeugt bin ...., werde ich meinen Phyllostachys nigra
ausgraben und aufteilen . Ich hoffe genügend vitale Rizomstücken bergen zu können. Eine Rizomsperre ist erst später geplant .
( 2 Seiten unbedenklich und knapp 100m2 sollen erst mal zuwachsen )

               

hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Teilerei von großen Bambusa   ? 


schönes WE


----------



## waterman (22. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo Karsten,
ich habe letzten Herbst meine Phyllostachys aurea geteilt und in die "Tonne verbannt", weil nach einem Jahr mein ganzer Garten zuzuwachsen drohte. Wenn du gut wässerst, wächst ein Bambus immer weiter. Eine P. nigra habe ich direkt in die Tonne gesetzt (leeres Düngerfass mit abgesägtem Boden). die Rizomen dehnen sich ganz schnell auf einer großen Fläche aus. Ich würde die Pflanze teilen und sofort mit einer Rizomsperre bändigen. Du tust dir keinen Gefallen, wenn du erst mal der Natur freien Lauf lässt. Die Dinger gehen garantiert dahin, wo du sie nicht haben willst!!! Ein Trieb, der freie Bahn hat kommt ein Meter weiter raus, und da steht der eine Trieb dann ganz alleine. Ob das schön ist? 
Gruß
Wilfried


----------



## karsten. (22. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo Wilfried

danke für deine Tipps


ich will gleich auf die Fläche (100m2) aufteilen (was denn aufzuteilen ist ) 
Da werd ich jahrelang eh mit "schütterem" Wuchs rechnen müssen
 


Schaunmermal was ich rausbekomme so dicht am Teich  


die Rizomsperre ist eigentlich nur zum Nachbargrundstück und zum Restgrundstück geplant 
sonst:
1x Straße
1x Streifenfundamnte in die Erde gegossen


mfg


----------



## Flash (22. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hi all,
ist vieleicht nicht die richtige Ecke für diese Frage ....
Was ist eigentlich dran an der Behauptung, das Bambus eingeht, wenn der Hauptstamm, also der wo die Ableger genommen wurden, eingeht?
Ich habe gehört, dass das so sein soll, und das dann alle Ableger gewissermaßen gleichzeitig das Ende finden... ?

Ich persönlich halte das für ein Gerücht ?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Christine (22. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo Flash,

Du meinst, wenn die Blühen. Ich kann mich erinnern, dass da vor ein paar Jahren so war. Eine Sorte fing gleichzeit überall an zu Blühen und alle gingen ein, weil sie, wenn ich das richtig in  Erinnerung habe, von der gleichen Mutterpflanze abstammten. Aber ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher - bitte korrigieren, wenn falsch. Auf jeden Fall hat sich unser Bambus auch verabschiedet...


----------



## Redlisch (22. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Flash,
> 
> Du meinst, wenn die Blühen. Ich kann mich erinnern, dass da vor ein paar Jahren so war. Eine Sorte fing gleichzeit überall an zu Blühen und alle gingen ein, weil sie, wenn ich das richtig in  Erinnerung habe, von der gleichen Mutterpflanze abstammten. Aber ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher - bitte korrigieren, wenn falsch. Auf jeden Fall hat sich unser Bambus auch verabschiedet...



Das ist ein der Tat so, wenn Bambus nach vielen Jahren mal blüht, blühen alle dieser Sorte in der Nähe und gehen dann ein. Es soll helfen sie kurz zu schneiden und dann zu hoffen ...

Axel


----------



## Christine (22. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> Es soll helfen sie kurz zu schneiden und dann zu hoffen ...



Hat nix geholfen...


----------



## Nymphaion (22. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo,

durch die Bambusblüte vor einigen Jahren sind tatsächlich die meisten Bambus eingegangen. Andererseits war das auch gut, denn danach gab es genügend Samen zur Aussaat und jetzt haben wir in Europa Bambussorten, die eben nicht alle von der gleichen Mutterpflanze abstammen und auch nicht mehr alle gleichzeitig blühen werden.


----------



## Flash (22. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Na ja ich hoffe es, denn auch ich plane einen kleinen Hain anzulegen, ähnlich wie Karsten, nur nicht so groß  vieleicht findet sich ja noch jemand, der Hochwachsenden Bambus als Rizomen übrig hat....

gruß
Thomas


----------



## wp-3d (22. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> auf einem genügend großem Grundstück will ich mir als Sichtschutz und für die Seele  einen Bambushain anlegen.
> Eine Recherche über Preise großer Bambusa hat meinen Optimismus etwas "eingebremst" :shock
> ...




Hallo Karsten

Rhizome einpflanzen, das kannst du vergessen!!!
Ich denke du meinst Pflanzenstengel mit genügend Wurzeln. 
Ich denke ja, bei großen Stücken mit vielen unbeschädigten Wurzeln. 
Eine Axt und Metallsäge zum trennen wirst du schon gebrauchen.

Rhizome wachsen ab Mitte August in alle Richtungen, diese bringen im Frühjahr  die neuen Stangen. 
Einen Monat brauchen die Bambus-sprossen bis sie Endhöhe erreichen, danach nochmal einen Monat um sich zu verzweigen und etwas Stabilität zu erreichen.
Jetzt ist der ideale Zeitpunkt die Tochter von der Mutterpflanze  zu trennen, da sie noch nicht stark verwurzelt ist, sich jetzt aber schon selbst versorgen kann.
Ein Phyllostachys hat ein jährlichen  Zuwachs von ca. 30% in die Höhe und bis zum 3fachen an Masse.
Neu gepflanzte Bambusse mit einer tief in den Boden getriebenen Stützstange vor Wind sichern.
Junge Stangen knicken sehr schnell und können am Anfang  auch eine Hilfe gebrauchen.

Bei einer 3mtr. Pflanze kannst du im nächsten Jahr mit 3mtr, und mehr rechnen, vorausgesetzt ausreichende Bewässerung und Düngung.
Mit einem 50 cm. Pflänzchen brauchst du schon einige Jahre bis sie eine Stattliche Größe erreicht.

Phyllostachys in 200Ltr. Regenfässer bringt nur Kümmerwuchs (Bonsai).

Bild 1 Jungpflanzen 2001    Bild 2 Die gleichen Pflanzen ca.6mtr. 2007     Bild 3 dito    Bild 4 links Bambus am Teich    Bild 5 unten rechts Kümmerbambus im Regenfass


----------



## karsten. (22. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo Werner




			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> .......
> Ich denke du meinst Pflanzenstengel mit genügend Wurzeln.
> ..................




eben  !  

schaumermal  wenn ich gegraben habe .............


sollte ich die vitalen Alttriebe kürzen oder ganz raus nehmen  


sieht gut aus Dein Hain !  


schönen Abend


----------



## wp-3d (22. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Werner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zum Verpflanzen alles dranlassen.
Um den Neubesitzer zur Weissglut zu bringen, alles drinnlassen.


----------



## karsten. (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo

war ganz leicht !  

entgegen aller Befürchtungen mein Phyl. hat sich in den letzten 10 Jahren gar nicht so doll ausgebreitet .

   

irgendwie hat er mir leid getan , 
(den hatte ich von Mutti zum Geburtstag bekommen)

ich hab den Ballen nicht geteilt .....
jetzt muss er sich so ausbreiten .

Ich kauf doch noch ein paar dazu . 

Der Plan ist der :
wenn ich erst Glatze hab ...
mich so 
in den Hain zu setzten und über den Sinn der Welt 
zu sinnen .............  


  



schöne woche


----------



## wp-3d (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo Karsten

Gratulation 
Da ist in 10 Jahren ja überhaupt nicht in die Breite gegangen, hast du eine neue Züchtung 

Das wundert mich schon sehr, alles Gute und schön Gießen


----------



## karsten. (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*



			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Karsten
> 
> Gratulation
> Da ist in 10 Jahren ja überhaupt nicht in die Breite gegangen, hast du eine neue Züchtung
> ...




sicher nur Mitleid , 

wegen dem Reihenhausgarten


----------



## wp-3d (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> sicher nur Mitleid ,
> 
> wegen dem Reihenhausgarten




Hallo Karsten

Reihenhaus garten, mit dem Garten läßt es sich selten vermeiden.
Aber mein Nachbarhaus <15m> würde ich schon gern noch weiterschieben.

Den Link hatte ich erst später gesehen, da mußt du an deiner Figur aber noch kräftig arbeiten 

Wenn dein Schwarzer Bambus weiterhin so in die Breite geht, wird es mit dem Hain auch nichs! 
Er ist empfindlich, wie ich auf deinen Bildern sehen konnte, hat er einzelne trockene Stangen, diese waren zu spät gewachsen und für den Winter nicht ausreichend verholzt. 
Dieses wirft die Pflanze im Wachstum immer wieder zurück.

Ich würde den Schwarzen als Blickpunkt Windgeschützt einzeln stehen lassen und den Hain aus anderen Pflanzen setzen.

z.B. Phy. Bissetii  sehr harter und schnellwüchsiger Bursche s.meine Bilder.
oder Phy-aureosulcata-spectabilis, fast gleichwertig, Breitenwachstum etwas langsamer.


----------



## karsten. (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo Werner

Vielen Dank für Deine Tips .
für die weitere Bepflanzung werde ich eine große wüchsige Phyl. Sorte auswählen.

So empfindlich ist der P.nigra eigentlich nicht . 
Ich habe halt nie geerntet und das Gras hat ja nicht das ewige Leben  
Der alte Standort war eigentlich auch zu trocken und immer vom künstlichen Bewässern abhängig. Jetzt hat er Wasser und Platz ohne Ende  

mfG


----------



## wp-3d (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo Karsten

Setz ihn bitte nicht mit anderen Bambus zusammen.
Er wird, trotz seiner Grösse schnell unterdrückt.
Trockene Stangen gibt es an meinen Bissetii od. Spectabilis nie, 
an meinem Nigra schon.

Ich hatte in meinem Garten ca. 32 verschiedene Bammbusse
30cm-12m die oben genannten sind die besten.


----------



## chromis (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hier noch was zum Thema:
http://www.fh-weihenstephan.de/fgw/infodienst/2006/november/forschung-aktuell.html

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## anlu (8. März 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo!
Im Baldur Katalog wird eine Bambussperre angeboten. Kennt jemand diese Folie? Nützt sie? 400 x 70 cm kosten 23 Euro

anlu


----------



## lollo (9. März 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

anlu,

Vorsicht bei irgend welchen Sperren,    lese den Bericht von Rainer und schaue auch hier:  http://www.bambus.de/infos.html

Und noch ein Tipp. Bambus (je Sorte mehr oder weniger) mausert übers Jahr.
Da kann einiges in den Teich fallen.


----------



## karsten. (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo
ein paar Monate später.....
  
mein Nigra wächst als ob er immer da stand  

in dem Fall kann ich die Rizomsperre vernachlässigen   

wir alle geniessen die Freiheit  
  


schönen Sonntag


----------



## wp-3d (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hi Karsten

Das Umpflanzen hat er ja locker weggesteckt. 

Mein altansässiger Nigra hat seine erste Stange auch gerade erst bei 2 mtr.


----------



## Blaubär (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Blöde Frage: Warum dürfen die Rhizome nicht unter die Teichfolie? Kaputt machen werden sie sie nicht, also - was soll's?


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Blöde Frage = Blöde Antwort ...

Blaubär: Klick den Link im vierten Beitrag 
Dann weisst Du auch warum die Rhizome bei manchen Sorten nicht unter die Teichfolie dürfen. Sie werden die Teichfolie nämlich doch kaputt machen. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## lollo (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*



			
				Blaubär schrieb:
			
		

> Blöde Frage: Warum dürfen die Rhizome nicht unter die Teichfolie? Kaputt machen werden sie sie nicht, also - was soll's?


Hallo,

dann schau mal hier


----------



## Blaubär (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Danke Euch beiden, dann muss ich wohl noch mal mit meinem Gartenbauer reden....


----------



## newman71 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein komplettes Schaufelwochenende hinter mich gebracht. Dabei habe ich gute 3,500 m³ Aushub von Hand bewegt und drei Bambusa mit 8,50m Rhizomsperre eingesperrt. Nebenbei habe ich noch rund 7,00 m² Pflanzbeete rhizomfrei gemacht und damit meine komplettes Mülleimervolumen für 14 Tage verbraucht. (Als Belohnung gabs zwei Flaschen Feierabendbier ).

Spaß beiseite:

Wenn mir irgendjemand irgendwann nochmal erzählt, dass der kleine Bambus nix macht, weil er horstbildend ist, ("Keine Angst mein Hund beisst nicht!"), dann werde ich den oder die packen, seiner Beinkleider entledigen und mit nackten Pobacken gefesselt auf den kleinen Bambus setzen. Mal sehen, ob der oder die dann immer noch von der Harmlosigkeit von Bambus überzeugt ist. 

Im übrigen zeigten meine Fargesien den gleichen Drang wie der Pseudosasa, sich zum Nachbarn hin auszubreiten.

we


----------



## geecebird (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo,

du willst also damit sagen, dass auch die Fargesia-Sorten horstbildend sind. Bisher habe ich im Netz ausschließlich gelesen, dass diese Sorte genau das eben nicht macht... *argh*


----------



## newman71 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hi geecebird,
es ist richtig, dass Fargesien eigentlich horstbildend sind. Soll heißen: Eigentlich bildet sich da so eine Art Busch. 
Deswegen ist es ja so ärgerlich, dass meine "ausgerissen" sind.
Ich glaube fast, da hat jemand Etikettenschwindel betrieben, den auf dem Anhänger steht immer noch fargesia.
Uwe


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hi,

ich hab auch mal geschaut: 

http://www.baumschule-horstmann.de/shop/exec/product/55/6996/Bambus-Jumbo.html

ist auch ne Fargesia die es in jedem Baumarkt gibt, diese Baumschule schreibt allerdings dass er horstbildend ist - vielleicht handelt es sich um einen Hybriden (wg. dem Zusatz murieliae)  

Sicher kann man statt dem teuren Pflanzenvlies auch nen Baukübel mit Löchern am Boden nehmen, die Wurzeln kommen überall als kleine Haarwurzeln durch ....

- da erzählte mir letztens einer im Baumarkt man solle das Vlies nur ringsum (1m Tiefe ) einbringen und nicht unter der wurzel - weil es würden ja nur Ausläufer nach rechts + links treiben und nicht drunter durch :crazy  - kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben

... was meint ihr ?


- Also die Frage ob nun ein Kübel oder anderer Schutz beim Horstbildenen Bambus nun so unbedingt sein muss - kann ich auch nicht direkt beantworten - sicher könnte es passieren dass sich bei der Baukübelvariante ein Wasserablaufproblem ergeben könnte und Staunässe entsteht ...


----------



## Plätscher (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> - da erzählte mir letztens einer im Baumarkt man solle das Vlies nur ringsum (1m Tiefe ) einbringen und nicht unter der wurzel - weil es würden ja nur Ausläufer nach rechts + links treiben und nicht drunter durch :crazy  - kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben
> 
> ... was meint ihr ?



Da hat er recht. Man geht von ca. 7ocm aus, tiefer gehen die Rhizome nicht. Leider wurde in den letzten Jahren bei einer Phiyost.Art eine tiefe von 1-1,20cm beobachtet, so das man sich heute umstellen muß. (finde im Moment den Link nicht mehr, wo es stand)
Bei Fargesia und fast allen anderen Arten reichen 7ocm.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo Jürgen,

also reicht auch ein runder 90 L Baukübel mit Löchern am Boden ? oder gibt das Wasserablaufprobleme ?

Hab dann noch diesen Link hier gefunden:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fargesia_murielae


----------



## Plätscher (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> also reicht auch ein runder 90 L Baukübel mit Löchern am Boden ? oder gibt das Wasserablaufprobleme ?
> 
> ...



Im Mörteleimer müßte gehen. Dann wird der Bambus wie eine Kübelpflanze gehalten. Also im sommer öfter gießen, düngen usw..
Wenn du den Baukübel eingräbst würde ich unter ihm eine Draninageschickt aus Steinen oder so einbauen, dann dürfte Stauwasser kein Problem sein.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Gute Idee mit der Drainage  , ich würde so 10 -20cm unter und 10 - 15 cm im Topf mit 8 / 16er Buntkies tun.

Ich denke auf die Sorte muss man trotzdem achten = entsprechende Wuchshöhe wählen, da ein späteres Beschneiden zu Problemen führen könnte.

Und max 4-6 h pralle Sonne pro Tag, mehr solltens nicht sein.

Ich ergänze mit jap. __ Ahorn - die sind supi Schnittverträlich und passen gut zum Bambus.


----------



## karsten. (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo

während ich weiter dabei bin meinen Garten zu verwüsten 
 

war es mir eine Bedürfnis mal wieder was Grünes in der Erde zu versenken  .........

diese 3 Ph. bissetii   vom Gärtner meines vetrauens  
haben wir gestern gepflanzt

für das "Bild" , wie ich mich wie "Buddha im Bambushain" vorstelle    
sind die körperlichen Voraussetzungen ........
bereits viel weiter vorangeschritten ..........
als der Hain  :shock 


der Ph nigra links nebenan 
 hat mit seinen heuerigen Trieben die 4m Marke mehrfach geknackt

schönen Sonntag


----------



## geha (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

...also ich hoffe mal das meine , vom Gärtner meines Vertrauens,
der mir versichert hat das sie horstbildend sind, sich nicht im Garten
verteilen, da ich keine Sperre eingebaut habe. Sind 3 Stück und nun 
schon 2 Jahre im Garten - mal sehen...

gruss Georg

p.s. ansonsten lasse ich den Gärtner antanzen :evil


----------



## karsten. (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo Georg

was hast Du denn für eine Sorte ?
doch nicht etwa auch Phyllostachys bissetii  :shock 
ich will schnell einen Wald !  

Phy bissetii soll  Wanderlust bekannt sein .....  
und wird als "Riesen"bambus beworben ...

http://www.bambus.de/forum/41740.html?dar_start=1800&ant_anz=5

ansonsten : die Fargesia sorten gelten als horstbildernd

mfG


----------



## Redlisch (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hiho,

das hier war unser Bambus ...er war schon an die 2m hoch, bis die Blätter welk wurden. Ich dachte schon er steht zu trocken oder zu feucht. Ich konnte die einzelnen Triebe dann aber aus der Erde ziehen als ob sie nur jemand reingesteckt hatte ...

Ich hoffe irgend etwas lebt noch ...

Diese scheiss Erdratten ...

Axel


----------



## geha (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Georg
> 
> was hast Du denn für eine Sorte ?
> doch nicht etwa auch Phyllostachys bissetii  :shock
> ...




Hallo Karsten

kann ich dir auf anhieb nicht sagen müsste ich bei meinem Gärtner anfragen...

Gruß Georg


----------



## geha (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

hallo KArsten

bei mir handelt es sich um die Fargesia Irgendwas .... Klick

also wie gesagt 2 Jahre und noch keine entfernten Triebe 

Gruß Georg


----------



## newman71 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo mal wieder!
Nachdem ich fast alle meiner Bambusa zwischenzeitlich ausgegraben und eingesperrt habe, stellt sich die nächste Frage:
Wie sieht es mit Riesenchinaschilf aus ? Wie schnell breitet sich das aus ? :shock Wer hat Erfahrung damit ? Sollte man das __ Schilf auch einsperren wie den Bambus ?  

Uwe


----------



## Plätscher (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo Uwe,

Chinachilf brauchst du nicht einsperren. Er wächst horstartig und wenn es mal zu viel wird, einfach etwas abstechen.


----------



## Annett (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo Jürgen,

"einfach abstechen" ist nett gesagt. 
Ich habs mal gemacht, weil ich einen Ableger haben wollte.... von einfach konnte da irgendwie nicht die Rede sein. 
Oder gibts da einen Trick, der mir entgangen ist?


----------



## Plätscher (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo Annett,

am Rand gehts gut mit einem "scharfen" Spaten, wenns an die älteren Bereiche gehts muß man natürlich erst mit der großen Axt und Hammer ran.
Also kein Trick, Schweiß


----------



## Unkraut (17. März 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mich gerade auf dieser Plattform eingeschrieben um in Sachen Bambus am Teich einiges klar zu stellen.
Lese eigentlich immer nur aber jetzt schreibe ich mal.
Es geht im eigentlichen Sinn nicht um den Bambus besser gesagt um eine Bambussperre (Fachbegriff Rhizomesperre).

Einige schreiben ganz wilde Sachen über die Rhizhomesperre und vergessen 
dabei die Kraft der Bambusplanze die unter der Erde wirkt!
Habe  Links und  Bilder auf dieser Plattform gesehen die  den falschen Einbau der Bambussperre zeigen.
Da ich durch solch falschen Darstellungen vor 3 Jahren genau die gezeigten Fehler beim Einbau gemacht habe konnte ich im Herbst meinen ganzen Teich
ganz einfach einstampfen.

Nun habe ich den Teich neu angelegt und zwar wieder mit Bambus!
Vielleicht denken einige das ich eine Meise habe aber es ist eigentlich ein __ Fischreiher der nicht locker läßt.....
Auf jeden Fall möchte ich allen Forumslesern die sich mit dem Thema 
Bambus beschäftigen raten Rücksprache mit einem Profi zu halten.
Ich möchte keinen anschwärzen..... aber was da einige geschrieben haben
gerade was den Einbau der Verschlußschiene der Rhizomesperre  betrifft 
ist mehr als fahrlässig denn der Bambus bohrt sich zwischen der Schine und der Sperre wie gezeigt einfach durch.
Die Teichfolie ist dann für den Bambus einfach nur ein Butterbrotpapier.
Ich weiß nicht ob es erlaubt ist Werbung zu betreiben aber 
Herr Münch von der Firma  bambusline -de  ist in dieser Hinsicht ein guter Begleiter in Sachen "richtiger und sicherer Einbau von Bambus am Teich.
Es gibt bestimmt auch andere gute  Künstler und Händler aber ich möchte
das nun einmal so loswerden denn einige Links und Bilder die ich gesehen habe sind echt übel.
Nun wirft der Bambus zwar Blätter die geschöpft werden müßen aber es sieht jetzt einfach nur gut aus.
Die Tage sende ich wenn Zeit einige Bilder


----------



## Annett (17. März 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo "Unkraut",

oder sollte ich besser Hr. Münch schreiben? 

Wir haben ganz sicher nichts gegen Korrekturen/Hinweise etc., eher im Gegenteil.  

Aber dann bitte mit Fakten (Bildern/Zitaten) und nicht als versteckte Schleichwerbung. 
Spiel(en Sie) bitte mit offenen Karten, dann klappts auch "mit dem Nachbarn", d.h. mit uns. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Annett


----------



## karsten. (17. März 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*

hallo Unkraut 

mein Name ist Karsten


:willkommen

so richtig informativ und konkret ist Dein Posting leider nicht
selbst wenn ich versuche zwischen die Zeilen zu lesen  

kommt da noch was für´s Volk ? 

und dann 

geht das ? 



> Teichgröße in m²
> 6
> Größte Teichtiefe in m
> 6
> ...




freu mich schon auf Bilder  ! 
mfG


----------



## Frazzor (20. März 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo, 

wir haben vor 3 Jahren auch einen Bambus gekauft der angeblich Horstbildend ist. Den Verkäufer würde ich heute Grün und Blau schlagen....... 
Wir haben diesen Sommer ca. 20m Rizome Ausgegraben. Eine scheiß Arbeit. Ich würde jedem Raten wenn man schon nen Bambus möchte, dann auch bitte nur mit Rizomsperre. Und keine Mörtelkübel mit Löchern... den da geht das Rizom einfach durch diese hindurch. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Moin Michael,

welche Sorte hast du denn ?


----------



## Frazzor (24. März 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hi,

das is ne gute Frage  Muss mal schaun ob ich das noch finde.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (24. März 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*



karsten. schrieb:


> und dann
> geht das ?
> 
> Zitat:
> ...



Na warum denn nicht, Karsten. 6x6 sind doch 36, oder   

Und zur Rizomensperre: wir haben vor mehreren Jahren einen "wuchernden" Bambus-Gesellen in ein Beet eingesperrt, dessen Sperre nur aus mehrfach verlegter Teichfolie besteht und dazu noch ohne Schiene. Bis jetzt hält das "Butterbrotpapier" und die Ausläufer wachsen brav an der Sperre entlang, aber nicht hindurch - wahrscheinlich hatten wir eben bisher nur Glück. :beeten:beeten:beeten wir darum, dass es so bleibt .


----------

